# New here



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi. I am new here. My husband and I can't have children so we have furbabies instead.  

I have a sweet 6 month old Russian Blue and three 4 week old kittens I took in. So I have alot of questions pertaining to the tiny ones. I have had adult cats forever but not kittens in a really long time.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome from one relative newbie to another!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the cat forum. Glad you joined. "Hi Kitties".


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome Twisted!


----------



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome.. you will learn alot here on the Cat Forum!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the board!

Awww kitties, they are always so cute when they are young but they need so much looking after. How did you get them? did you find them or something? because a lot of breeders wont let them go from there mom that early! I would love to hear about it and even see some piccies  

Take care and if you need any help with Kitty stuff feel free to pm me anytime.

Bobble x


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome! So you live in ****???? That must suck....


----------



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

SammyO said:


> Welcome! So you live in ****???? That must suck....


LMAO Well they don't have much for kitties so yeah, it is rough here.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

